# Chili Powder Went Flat!!



## Zhizara (Nov 13, 2014)

I had made a huge pot of Chili Dogs.

My version of chili dogs is hot dogs sliced up and cooked in a pot of chili.

I made it as usual this time, but the hot dogs didn't pick up the chili flavor that makes it taste so good.

I used up the last of my chili powder making this batch, so I picked up a new jar and added some to my pot of chili dogs.  

Once heated through and bubbled a little while, my chili dogs finally tasted the way it should.

After all these years of using chili powder, I never knew it to lose it's potency.  Maybe because I tended to use it up sooner.

I'm happy I learned that.  The new bottle of chili powder only cost 88¢.


----------



## Addie (Nov 13, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> I had made a huge pot of Chili Dogs.
> 
> My version of chili dogs is hot dogs sliced up and cooked in a pot of chili.
> 
> ...



Keep the new jar from light. It will rob it of its heat faster than anything else. Most folks use "only a pinch" of the chili powder. As a result it ages and loses its heat. 

A lot of folks just don't realize that your spices and herbs can lose their potency if not used up. Look to see if there is an expiration date on your new jar. 

Hot dogs are a good way to get protein into you. And somewhat inexpensive. When you are on a tight food budget, you always have to look for what tastes good and not too expensive. Pensy's and other spice houses have great products. But not everyone can afford it. So those 88 cent jars are often a life saver for a lot of folks. The Pirate loves to use garlic salt on his food. I bought one of those 88 cent jars and it is already half gone. Would his food taste better with the more expensive one? Probably, but he hasn't complained about the one I bought for him. 

Hot dog chili sounds good. I haven't made chili in eons. Sounds like a good idea. Spike makes it all the time for himself. He like to use the Ro-Tel tomatoes as a start. I think I will ask him to bring me a small bowl of it the next time he makes it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 13, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> I had made a huge pot of Chili Dogs.
> 
> My version of chili dogs is hot dogs sliced up and cooked in a pot of chili.
> 
> ...



I had a similar chili failure a couple of weeks ago.  I used an envelope of Old El Paso Taco seasoning that I found cowering in the back of the cupboard, big mistake. 

I'm gonna give those chili dogs a try!


----------



## Addie (Nov 13, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I had a similar chili failure a couple of weeks ago.  I used an envelope of *Old El Paso Taco seasoning* that I found cowering in the back of the cupboard, big mistake.
> 
> I'm gonna give those chili dogs a try!



I have done that also. Only when I found mine, I had the good sense to toss it out. I don't know how it manage to travel from house to house as I moved over the years. But the expiration date was from the 90's. 

Sometimes I like to stock up on those packets of gravy, and sauces. But that chili packet taught me not to do that anymore. I don't use them that often. In fact I forget that I even have them.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 13, 2014)

Addie said:


> Keep the new jar from light. It will rob it of its heat faster than anything else. Most folks use "only a pinch" of the chili powder. As a result it ages and loses its heat.
> 
> A lot of folks just don't realize that your spices and herbs can lose their potency if not used up. Look to see if there is an expiration date on your new jar.
> 
> ...



Get a jar of garlic powder, and give him a salt shaker.  The powder without the salt will last much longer.  Usually this is available right next to the garlic salt and the price is the same.

I LOVE garlic, so garlic salt wouldn't work for me.  By the time I have enough garlic on my food, it would be ruined by too much salt!

I also use onion powder instead of onion salt for the same reason.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 13, 2014)

I keep all spices in the fridge. We buy large containers at Costco.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't have anywhere near that much room available in my fridge!  I do have a dedicated cabinet next to the stove and nice bamboo "steps" type of racks.  I can't usually see the labels of the higher racks, but I'm obsessive enough to keep certain spices in the same place.

My most used spices are at eye level where I often stand and muse over which ones to use in whatever dish I'm making at the time.

There are doors on the cabinet and so at least they are kept at room temperature and in the dark.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 13, 2014)

Another good source for inexpensive spices are found in the grocery stores in clear cellophane packets hanging on display racks. Even normally very expensive sesame seeds can be found there at a fraction of the cost at the normal spice section of the store. All the spices are around a dollar, and can fill your empty spice jars. I'm amazed at the variety of spices that can be found there.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 13, 2014)

Walmart has a few of the basic spices like the 88¢ ones which often are as low as 50¢.

Save-A-Lot too, including more spices like oregano, basil, Lemon Pepper.


----------



## Zagut (Nov 13, 2014)

When I buy the larger containers of spices I transfer some to a smaller use jar and then vacuum seal the rest. Seems to help them last longer.

And the best way to keep your chili powder fresh is to make more chili.


----------



## audiobuff2 (Nov 14, 2014)

For good selection and value spices, I've heard from several people that Penzey's is good. In addition, that hot dog chili would be awesome in a bread bowl


----------



## Addie (Nov 14, 2014)

audiobuff2 said:


> For good selection and value spices, I've heard from several people that Penzey'shttps://www.penzeys.com/?m=s is good. In addition, that hot dog chili would be awesome in a bread bowl



Penzey is an excellent product. But on the expensive side. Too much so for my sow's ear purse.

WElcome to DC. This is a great place to have fun, great conversations and loads of information.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 16, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Another good source for inexpensive spices are found in the grocery stores in clear cellophane packets hanging on display racks. Even normally very expensive sesame seeds can be found there at a fraction of the cost at the normal spice section of the store. All the spices are around a dollar, and can fill your empty spice jars. I'm amazed at the variety of spices that can be found there.



Can anyone say "Badia"!  Cheap and good.  Its amazing to see a tiny container of sesame seeds for example priced at 4-5 dollars.
The clear "Badia" spice packet is 99 cents.  Just as good.

I really don't have room in my fridge for spices either. But they are to important to leave out. I make the room.


----------



## Claire (Nov 16, 2014)

I've had this happen to both cumin (an ingredient in chili powder) and cinnamon.  Never to the actually hot pepper powder itself, that,  if anything seems to get hotter.  I buy turntables and keep my spices in small mason jars.  One of the mason jar companies caught up with my idea and now actually sell a lid specifically for the purpose.   I buy my spices in the plastic bags.  Penzeys, by the way, becomes much more affordable if you buy it this way rather than in the jar.  I also have a "spice guy" here in town who sells his spices -- a nicer selection the my other two choices (Piggly Wiggly and Wal-Mart) and fresher -- in bags as well.  The jars are inexpensive and I wash and re-use them.


----------



## Oldtimerjax (Dec 17, 2014)

For the old chili powder, couldn't one throw it in a small skillet and heat it up and toast it and then put it in the dish? Wouldn't it bring it back to life, or would it just take even more heat out of it. If I was not able to get to the store and had some old in the cupboard, I would try that. Seems like the dry heat would make it bloom. Am I talking sideways or what?  Pros let me know. I am just an old country cook.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't like the cheap exp. date ink printing they put on jars of spices that rub off over time, not to mention you have to practically send them to a forensic lab to read the exp. date stamped printing in the first place.

If you had any of the old spice left over, I bet you saw how the new stuff was a more vibrant color.  But ya just don't notice that until you compare the old with the new. Understandable.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 4, 2015)

I have lately in the last couple years had issues with taste and smell.
I have to ask my wife to check for seasoning for me.
I am certain it has something to do with my sinuses as I have a stuffy nose almost every day.
I had it on my list when i went for my annual physical, but somehow it got lost in the discussion with my doctor.  I will make certain we discuss this next time i go in.

I tried to see if the chili powder in my fridge was fresh (this thread got me thinking) and I could not tell by smell nor taste if it was outdated and lost its flavor.
It was not hot for certain.
Should chili powder be hot?  It was McCormick brand.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2015)

I bought a new chili powder and it was potent for the first batch of chili.  It faded over the next couple of uses, tho.

I'm going to try some chili powder from Penzey's next and see if that is better.

I've noticed some loss of taste as I got older (68).  I never did have a keen sense of smell.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 4, 2015)

Different chili powder makers make it differently, unfortunately. Some include a mix of dried chiles, some include other seasonings like cumin and garlic powder. I don't think it's supposed to be really hot; for that, use ground cayenne. It's supposed to add flavor. 

Z is right that the senses of smell and taste diminish as we age. And they're related, so if you're losing one, both are declining.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2015)

This was the nudge I needed to finish my Penzeys order so I could get free shipping.

I ordered a couple of chili powders to try out, and managed to get my free shipping order placed.


----------



## legend_018 (Jan 10, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Can anyone say "Badia"!  Cheap and good.  Its amazing to see a tiny container of sesame seeds for example priced at 4-5 dollars.
> The clear "Badia" spice packet is 99 cents.  Just as good.
> 
> I really don't have room in my fridge for spices either. But they are to important to leave out. I make the room.



I just noticed one of our newer market baskets has badia. I ended up picking up some garlic powder and chili powder today actually.


----------

